# anyone know what this is??



## uksmoker (Jul 18, 2008)

hey people i had a look in a old petrol garage thats bin taken down and found sumthing, but dont know what it is , plus looks like theres a nice ammount of silver on it,if it is silver that is ,its about the same size as a computer tower but inside there is just 12 cards ill try get pic up, all have gold pins on them,, also i found a old credit card swiper but dont have the rite conection in the back of my computer to see what it dose ,so sum advise wood be nice ill try and get as many pics up as i can


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 18, 2008)

2nd pic


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 18, 2008)

3rd pic


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 18, 2008)

4th pic


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 18, 2008)

5th pic same as 4th but difren board , silver?


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 18, 2008)

6th just normal shot of one ov the 12 boards inside


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 18, 2008)

7th the card reader/scanner, maybe it cud be used to show pins off cards who knows? not me but id like to , thanks for replys , in advance ill add more pics if anyones intrested- kev-


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 18, 2008)

just incase it helps on one board it says it was tested 9/7/93


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 20, 2008)

anyonehelp?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2008)

what difference does it make? scrap it, sell it move on 

if you ask me it is the pump control modual. prob controlled 6 or more pumps the gold plated traces are indicative of outdoor electronics.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 20, 2008)

uksmoker said:


> ill add more pics if anyones intrested- kev-



Many of us are on a slow dial-up connection (I am). Adding pictures like the one included with that post serve no useful purpose--and give many of us reason to stop reading your posts. It takes a long time to download pictures that would have been better left off the post. 

If you insist on posting pictures, please make them functional----clear, bright enough to show the object, and not too large in file size. You can post pictures that are 800 pixels in width that are no larger than 30 kb and have excellent resolution, assuming you start with a picture that isn't fuzzy. You could have posted a picture of the south end of a north-bound horse and enjoyed as much success as this one did. It truly served no purpose. 

Harold


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 20, 2008)

nice help chears big ears


----------

